# Can anyone help with these test results? I'm stressing out



## Katey2007 (Oct 12, 2015)

Hello,

I've has 2 missed miscarriages this year, and one previous. So I've finally been able to get the nhs to test me - after waiting 3 months for an appointment, only been told it's going to be another 3 months before a meet with the dr to discuss results. Me and hubby desperate to try again as feel like time is slipping away from us. They have forwarded some results to gp and this is what stands out. (bloods taken day 5 of cycle)

FSH - 12.8, 
LH  - 5.6
oestradiol - 118

cardiolipin G - 1.0
cardiolipin M - 12

The net is telling me that FSH is pretty high. I've not had trouble getting pregnant, but staying pregnant (losing babies at 8-9 weeks having seen hb on scans) and I have a 2 yr old. 

From the levels, looks like my egg quality/ number is pretty poor and I'm border line sticky blood Can these results be high as we were only in the second cycle after mc? or do you think they are representative of what levels are usually like? I've not had any tests in the past so have nothing to compare against? 

Has anyone got any insight of what the road is going to look like for us? I must admit, I'm despairing right now. 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Hi hun, I didnt want to read and run. But I do understand the frustration and fear with results and the endless googling. Although your FSH is slightly high, its not tooo high..they call this sort of number borderline. Mine was 10.6 and the doc wrote: "slighlty elevated". Also, the earlier in a cycle you test, tje lower the number. Typically, day 2 is a favourite, from what I remember. I dont know about sticky blood. Not Which number was that? Sorry I cant be more helpful xx


----------

